# Pensacola Beach report 6/12-16



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got back from a short trip to Pensacola Beach. Got in town late Tuesday nite so was able to fish Wed-Sunday mornings.

6/12 Caught two pomps, lost a good pomp at the beach, 3 whiting, bunch of ladys and hardheads, few hardtails, several sharks about this size and smaller
















6/13 lady fish were schooling for a couple hours back and forth down the beach, sharks were feeding on the ladys, saw a few launch themselves a few feet, got skunked on the pomps and whiting, caught bunch of ladys and small sharks...was able to catch one nice shark (nice size for me, really my first time dedicating a pole for sharks, but im hooked now!) on a hardtail head










6/14 ladys werent schooling so sharks werent as thick that morning and the pomp bite was back on, caught limit by 815 and had two shorts for a total of 8 in two hours, great morning on the pomps...had a 5 minute fight with a good shark def bigger than the one above, but i got too cute with the drag and he finally broke me off









6/15 pomps back off again caught one short pomp, a few ladys and hardtails, overall worst day of trip but still caught some fish


6/16 only got a couple hours this morning and started off with a good bite, caught two pomps and a nice flounder, some trash fish and then at 7 nothing, it just went dead for me









Overall good trip, love catching them pomps!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

excellent report. what did u use for bait?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice haul onto the beach! Enjoy the pomps, courtesy of the Emerald coast! YRM


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Live sand fleas for bait, well i did bait with some fresh dead shrimp for the first 30 minutes of my first day until i raked enough fleas. Got the sharks and couple good hookups on hardtail heads, I never had one pick up a lady head.

Cant believe im back in the real world now, it was a huge slap in the face not to be back on the beach this morning. Love the Emerald coast and getting fat on pomps, cant wait to get back!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: nice report, enjoy those pomps, that some fine eating:yes:


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anybody ID the sharks in these pics?


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Those are Atlantic Sharpnose sharks. People call them Sand Sharks but no one shark is called a sand shark.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Toby thats what i thought...the wiki page claims those shark get to a maximum of 3 ft...does that seem to hold true? if so he would have been as big as he would get i guess


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice report! Good job on them pomps and sharks!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be the one to ask. I see you've got pomps with yellow bellies and ones without. Anything contribute to that? Is it like having freckles or not? Blonde vs. brunette type of thing? The ones without yellow look like small permits kind of...just curious?

Either way, hell of a job, sir.


----------

